# Hey you Boys!!! (and girls!)



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello, im Maz

So currently studing towards becoming a personal trainer as im due (decided)to leave the army early next year. Anyway only into week 2 of my studies and ive realised that i need to brush up a bit more on bodybuilding/weight lifting and especially the way men train/think. what better way then to come on here where you will all help me with any quesions i may have 

i have a very bad habit of overtraing,i have just found out i have a femoral hernia actually,but i reckon thats from horse riding not overtraining, anyway i can't currently do any exercise as im in agony so im going to spend all my free time on here learning!!!

i used to do a lot of weight training before i joined the military and i found i gained muscle really really quick,however with my small frame i decided it didnt suit me and a career down that line would not be suitable and just like that i lost all my knowledge!

or something like that. but i would however like to get back into it,not just burn off every ounce of fat on a spinning bike every night.

So anyway come say hi!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome (wo)man :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome....good luck with your studies


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya, good luck and are you sure you want to know how we think LMAO


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

switch said:


> Hiya, good luck and are you sure you want to know how we think LMAO


oh hell im used to men with very big egos...you guys are going to be like pussy cats im sure!

oooo how to get some reaction!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Bonjourno.....


Buongiorno* Which means good morning.....its 19:30... 

Op, hi.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Buongiorno* Which means good morning.....its 19:30...
> 
> Op, hi.


Actually its literally translation means good day (buono=good & giorno=day)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

milmaz89 said:


> oh hell im used to men with very big egos...you guys are going to be like pussy cats im sure!
> 
> oooo how to get some reaction!


No big egos around here, just the best looking guys with fantastic bodies and incrediable wit to boot......................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lol....I'm fat and ugly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

..and I smell


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

switch said:


> Actually its literally translation means good day (buono=good & giorno=day)


Cheers brother.....

Anyway who gives a sh*t how you spell it l am sure the op knew what l meant...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> the way men train/think.


google the following:

Porn

Beer

Porn

Food

Porn

not strickly in that order either 

welcome by the way


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

paul81 said:


> google the following:
> 
> Porn
> 
> ...


More like:

food 400 Kcal

porn

food 400 Kcal

porn

google how many calories in semen......

porn

food 399 Kcal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

See !

Look what you started....

I dont think about anything sexually related.... coz l am old and knackered...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> See !
> 
> Look what you started....
> 
> I dont think about anything sexually related.... coz l am old and knackered...


Dont listen he is lureing you into a false sense of security.................


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

switch said:


> More like:
> 
> food 400 Kcal
> 
> ...


why would you want to know how many calories are in semen? thats something i would be more interested/concerned in....oh right oh i see now,yes men can like semen too and if your calorie counting then sure why not!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

milmaz89 said:


> why would you want to know how many calories are in semen? thats something i would be more interested/concerned in....oh right oh i see now,yes men can like semen too and if your calorie counting then sure why not!


I have just been a little sick in my mouth...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I would just like to say au revoir


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

milmaz89 said:


> oh right oh i see now,yes men can like semen *too*


OK thats enough for me back in 4 minutes............. cough I mean 1/2 hour........


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> Hello, im Maz
> 
> So currently studing towards becoming a personal trainer as im due (decided)to leave the army early next year. Anyway only into week 2 of my studies and ive realised that i need to brush up a bit more on bodybuilding/weight lifting and especially the way men train/think. what better way then to come on here where you will all help me with any quesions i may have
> 
> ...


makes me think of the famous saying... "if you can't do it, teach/coach"


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

paul81 said:


> google the following:
> 
> Porn
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to UK M good luck with getting over your injury and hope you get some good info to help you train your future clients .


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome u seem like u will fit rite in on ere and gd luck with your studies..


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to Uk-M


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Maz


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome Maz stick it to em.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome! Pussycats..... pfft...........


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Welcome! Pussycats..... pfft...........


urm hi! why has this been pulled back out?!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> urm hi! why has this been pulled back out?!


Lol you started it.....! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

what reg you in? you can get your reps level 4 with the forces an that will look better on your CV than any level 3 personal trainer. plus you wont have to do any of that A&P bull **** when your back in civies because you"ll have a higher qualification. I have had to go the long way around to getting my qualifications with "focus training" and it has cost me more than enough. are you looking at doing any studio qualifications as well or is it just personal trainer your after?


----------

